
Startup Advice Tweets - hashfav
https://www.hashfav.com/collection/Ronak/1027
======
techbullets
This is great. How are you curating the "startup advice only" tweets?

~~~
hashfav
Thanks! Once you sign up at www.hashfav.com, you can start curating other
people's Tweets by adding the HashFav tag in your reply to them. For example,
I curated all of these startup advice Tweets by adding "##startupadvice" to my
reply. You can also curate your own Tweets into collections by adding the
HashFav tag.

